# Soup is good food



## PamelaLois (Sep 4, 2007)

OK, it's after labor day, football season starts this week, and what that means to me is that it's SOUP SEASON!!! Yeah, well, so what that it was 92 degrees today, I love soup. :wubu: I also need new recipes for this year's cooking and freezing. My current favorites include Pasta e Fagioli, French Onion, Beef Vegetable, Chicken Corn Chowder and Potato-Leek. But I need more!!!! I would love to see some recipes of your fave soups. Photos would be lovely too :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 5, 2007)

I, too, love making soup. Yeasterday, it was rainy and cool in Seattle. Perfect for soup making.
I made roasted garlic soup. The recipe made a very small batch which my roommie and I determined would be best as an accompaniment to a steak and salad dinner but next time, I think I'll just double the ingredients.

ROASTED GARLIC SOUP

3 heads garlic
4 t. olive oil
1 T butter
1 yellow onion
2 t. fresh thyme leaves
1 t. paprika
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper
2 - 14.5 oz cans low-sodium chicken broth
1/3 cup heavy cream

This recipe calls for 6 oz. chorizo sliced 1/4 inch thick. I've never seen 'hard' chorizo that could be sliced. Everytime I buy it, it turns to mush in the pan, albeit tasty mush.
I just deleted it as it's used mainly for garnish.

Heat oven to 400F, trim half inch off the stem end of the garlic heads revealing the cloves inside, using a sharp knife.
Loosely wrap each head in foil, drizzle each with a teaspoon of olive oil. twist the top of the foil to form a little pouch and place them directly on the middle oven rack and bake for 30-45 minutes. Remove and open pouches and allow garlic to cool 10-15 minutes.

Cut the onion in half and then slice and separate the rings. 
Melt the butter in a large pot (at least 4 quarts) over medium heat. Add the onion, thyme, paprika, salt and pepper, and cook until the onion is translucent.
Squeeze the roasted garlic cloves from their skins and add them and the broth to the onion mixture. Bring to a simmer, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes.
Remove from heat and puree, in two batches in a blender or food processor until smooth.
Return the soup to the pot, add the cream and reheat just until slightly thickened (about 5 minutes). Serves 2-4.

If using chorizo: slice 1/4 inch thick, heat 1 t oil in a pan and fry the chorizo until crisp. Drain slices on a paper towel and reserve the chorizo oil.
When dishing soup, place a few slices on top and drizzle each serving with reserved oil.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2007)

Double Cheese and Ham Chowder 

3 tbls butter
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
2-3 cloves garlic, minced
3 ribs celery, chopped
4 slices bacon, crisp cooked and crumbled
1/4 lb ham, small cubed
3 cans sliced new potatoes (undrained)
1 can corn
2 cups water
2 tblspoons chicken bullion
1 jar American Spread (5 oz)
1 pk Cream Cheese (8 oz), cubed
flour to thicken, if desired

Melt butter in a dutch oven, and saute the onion, garlic and celery.
Add the bacon, ham, potatoes, potato water, corn, water, and buillion. Heat to boiling. Reduce heat, add spread and cream cheese, and allow to melt, stirring occasionally.

I like to put a bottle of tabasco on the table, for additional kick.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2007)

Chicken Jambalaya

2 to 3 pound broiler-fryer chicken, cut up
2 cups water
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
8 pork sausage links
1 cup uncooked regular rice
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1/8 to 1/4 ground red pepper
1 medium onion, chopped
1 to 3 cloves garlic, minced
1 can 16 oz stewed tomatoes, undrained
Fresh parsley

Remove skin from chicken. Place chicken, water, salt and pper in dutch oven. heat to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer 20 minutes. Remove chicken from broth, and skim fat and strain broth.

Cook pork sausage in dutch oven until brown. Drain fat reserving 1 tablespoon in dutch oven. Add chicken; stir in broth and remaining ingredients except parsley. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat and simmer until thickest pieces of chicken are done and rice is tender, 30 to 40 minutes. Sprinkle with parsley.

Serve with garlic bread.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 11, 2007)

*Autumn Chowder *
*
INGREDIENTS *
&#8226;	2 bacon strips, diced (facon can be used)
&#8226;	1/4 cup chopped onion
&#8226;	1 medium red potato, cubed
&#8226;	1 small carrot, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced
&#8226;	1/2 cup water
&#8226;	3/4 teaspoon chicken (or vegetable) bouillon granules
&#8226;	1 cup milk 
&#8226;	2/3 cup frozen corn
&#8226;	1/8 teaspoon pepper
&#8226;	2-1/2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
&#8226;	2 tablespoons cold water
&#8226;	3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese 



*DIRECTIONS*
In a large saucepan, cook bacon over medium heat until crisp; remove to paper towels. Drain, reserving 1 teaspoon drippings. In the drippings, saute onion until tender. Add the potato, carrot, water and bouillon. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes or until the vegetables are almost tender. 
Stir in the milk, corn and pepper. Cook 5 minutes longer. Combine the flour and cold water until smooth; gradually whisk into soup. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 1-2 minutes or until thickened. Remove from the heat; stir in cheese until melted. Sprinkle with bacon. Yield: 2 servings. 

*NUTRITIONAL INFO*
Nutrition Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 473 calories, 30 g fat (16 g saturated fat), 77 mg cholesterol, 810 mg sodium, 35 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 19 g protein.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

All the recipes sound great -- okay, I admit that I've never had tomato soup, and I really want to try it...I hear it's great with grilled cheese sammiches.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> All the recipes sound great -- okay, I admit that I've never had tomato soup, and I really want to try it...I hear it's great with grilled cheese sammiches.


 
and hot buttered popcorn.


----------



## toni (Oct 11, 2007)

I love soup. My four favorites are split pea and ham, potato soup (love when they garnish it with bacon, cheese and sour cream), black bean and lobster bisque.

Split Pea and ham recipe:

Drive to Quick Chek
Enter store
Go to soup area
Fill container with soup
Take all available crackers and a spoon
Pay lady at the register

ENJOY!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Oct 11, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> All the recipes sound great -- okay, I admit that I've never had tomato soup, and I really want to try it...I hear it's great with grilled cheese sammiches.



What?!?! Girl, you need to go out and get yourself a grilled cheese sandwich and a side of tomato soup tomorrow for lunch. I assure you that it'll be delicious!


----------



## Brandi (Oct 13, 2007)

*Healthy Tomato Soup 

INGREDIENTS *

&#8226;	1 can (46 ounces) tomato juice 
&#8226;	1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce 
&#8226;	1/2 cup water
&#8226;	1/2 cup chopped onion
&#8226;	1 celery rib with leaves, chopped
&#8226;	2 tablespoons sugar
&#8226;	1/2 teaspoon dried basil
&#8226;	3 to 5 whole cloves
&#8226;	1 bay leaf

*DIRECTIONS*
In a 3-qt. slow cooker, combine all of the ingredients. Cover and cook on low for 5-6 hours or until heated through. Discard cloves and bay leaf before serving. Yield: 6 servings. 

If you feel like being naughty...add some cream! 


*NUTRITIONAL INFO*
Nutritional Analysis: 1-1/4 cups equals 69 calories, trace fat (trace saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 964 mg sodium, 17 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 2 g protein. Diabetic Exchange: 1 starch.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to yuck on everyone's yum, but I hate soup. My entire family loves the stuff, but no....not me. I guess I'm the only person in the world.  You have no idea how strange it sounds to me to hear people say they like or even love it.  I just can't get my head around that. I know...I'm a weirdo.  

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 13, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> What?!?! Girl, you need to go out and get yourself a grilled cheese sandwich and a side of tomato soup tomorrow for lunch. I assure you that it'll be delicious!



I am going to try it...it's just something I haven't really even thought about...sad, I know.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 13, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> What?!?! Girl, you need to go out and get yourself a grilled cheese sandwich and a side of tomato soup tomorrow for lunch. I assure you that it'll be delicious!



So far all the recipes look delicious, especially the Autumn Chowder, which I WILL be making next time I drag out the soup pot, thanks Brandi! :eat1: I do have to say, though, as much as I love soup, I can't agree about the tomato soup. I just never liked it for some reason. Not even with a grilled cheese sammich. Nor am I a big fan of soup with seafood in it. Clam chowder to me is like a bowl of milk with balls of snot it in.:shocked: Sorry. 

It is cold here this weekend (Chicago) but I have been working too much to actually cook anything. Tuesday is my day off and there will be soup!:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Sorry to yuck on everyone's yum, but I hate soup. My entire family loves the stuff, but no....not me. I guess I'm the only person in the world.  You have no idea how strange it sounds to me to hear people say they like or even love it.  I just can't get my head around that. I know...I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Chris


 
While I'm one of the soup lovers.. you are not alone. I had roommates in college, and co-workers that were totally squicked at the thought of soup, stew, or anything cooked in the crock pot.


----------



## gameguy (Oct 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Sorry to yuck on everyone's yum, but I hate soup. My entire family loves the stuff, but no....not me. I guess I'm the only person in the world.  You have no idea how strange it sounds to me to hear people say they like or even love it.  I just can't get my head around that. I know...I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Chris



You're not a weirdo. I know a lot of folks who don't like to eat soup. I don't think it's the taste of any particular soup, but rather the task of filling a spoon with assorted floating and sinking bits of food and then slurping it up.

I love soup myself. Some friends just brought me some homemade chicken soup after a recent surgery, and it was great.

Never underestimate the power of soup.


----------



## Indy (Oct 22, 2007)

I like soup but sometimesI'm not into an long afternoon of cooking so I came up with this fast recipe:
Tortilini and spinich soup.
Heat a 1 quart box of low-soduim chicken stock in pan to barely boiling and 
fresh (or frozen) tortilini and frozen chopped spinich.
Serve with grated Parm. Can also add left over chicken if you have it.


----------



## Risible (Oct 22, 2007)

toni said:


> I love soup. My four favorites are split pea and ham, potato soup (love when they garnish it with bacon, cheese and sour cream), black bean and lobster bisque.
> 
> Split Pea and ham recipe:
> 
> ...



Split pea soup is unbelievably easy to make, all thick and creamy.

I love to make soup, though I usually cheat and use store-bought organic chicken broth (or organic beef or vegetable).


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I posted this on the health board on the healthy recipes thread, but thought I'd post it here too. It's the only soup I really make. I LOVE it. When I make it, I usually make a recipe and a half and eat it for the next several meals as well as freeze some for later. Oh and it's good cold! You can throw all the veggies you want in it. Go crazy.

Chicken Vegetable Soup

3 Cups vegetable juice (V8 or equivalent - I use low sodium)
2 Cups water
5 Cups finely chopped cabbage
2 Cups sliced carrots
1 small to medium onion chopped
1 Celery stalk chopped 
2 Cups of chopped broccoli
1 12 oz can of diced organic tomatoes, drained
1/4 tsp black pepper
2 Tablespoons chicken bullion (I use reduced sodium)
1-2 Tablespoons of sugar to taste (optional - use Splenda or skip sugar/sweetener altogether)
2 chicken breasts (approximately)
Paprika
garlic
olive oil

In a large pot, mix together vegetable juice, water, cabbage, carrots, celery, broccoli, tomatoes, onion, black pepper, and bullion, bring to a boil then turn down heat to simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Taste broth and decide if you want to add sugar or sweetener. In a separate skillet, cook chicken with a small amount of olive oil, add a tablespoon of garlic and sprinkle liberally with paprika. Cook to nearly done, then chop or shred chicken and add to soup. I usually sprinkle more paprika into the soup at this point. Allow to simmer an additional 15 minutes or so.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> While I'm one of the soup lovers.. you are not alone. I had roommates in college, and co-workers that were totally squicked at the thought of soup, stew, or anything cooked in the crock pot.



Squicked?:huh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Squicked?:huh:


 
You know.. squicked!



Fuzzy's Uncomplete Hastily Prepared Book of Unusual Words said:


> *squicked* -_skw&#299;ked-_
> - to make rapidly nauseated. _The smell of that dead horse squicked me._


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> You know.. squicked!



same as "skeeved"


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 31, 2007)

It was supposed to be stuffed cabbage, but I had trouble rolling the cabbage. I just went "screw it" and made soup instead. not really a recipe, not really original but tasty. I feel a rachael ray influence (the horror!) in my soup. don't worry, it ain't stoup.
1 egg
1 1/2 large bottles of tomato juice 
about 1 lb ground sirloin
brown rice (white if you prefer)
whatever veggies you like. I added carrots, onions, zucchini, broccoli
garlic !
various herbs/spices

I combined the meat, egg, rice and spice. combine, and make little meatballs. dice and saute veggies. add tomato juice, bring to a simmer and let meatballs cook for around 20 minutes or so. Skim off any fat that floats to the top. add herbs and spices. this soup tastes better the next day, so if you have the patience, let it sit in the fridge overnight.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 31, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> It was supposed to be stuffed cabbage, but I had trouble rolling the cabbage. I just went "screw it" and made soup instead. not really a recipe, not really original but tasty. I feel a rachael ray influence (the horror!) in my soup. don't worry, it ain't stoup.
> 1 egg
> 1 1/2 large bottles of tomato juice
> about 1 lb ground sirloin
> ...



That sounds GREAT. When I made my stuffed cabbage it was better as a soup anyhow, cos I love the broth. This really sounds delicious.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thai chicken soup.

This is not really authentic but it's quick and easy and very yummy.

Poach two chicken breasts in water with a little soy sauce and garlic and ginger, when they're done slice finely and set aside. Next, soak some thin rice sticks in hot water for about 15 minutes, just enough to make them pliable. Then bring a litre or so of chicken stock to the boil, add more soy sauce, as much as you like, some chopped lemon grass, more ginger and garlic, a sliced hot chilli, finely chopped coriander and julienned vegies, I like carrot, zucchini, spring onions, celery, snowpeas and baby corn. If you like, add some shitake mushrooms at the end. Then put the chicken in to the soup, drain the noodles and add them and let it all boil together for about 5 minutes, just enough to bring all the flavours together. Garnish with coriander leaves, more chilli (if you like it), and finely sliced spring onions.

I make this often and it's super, super easy. It serves 2 or 3 depending on how much chicken you like and how much stock and noodles you add. I don't have measurements as I alter the quantity depending on how hungry I am, and whether or not I'm feeding anyone else. If you're planning on leftovers, don't add the rice sticks until you're about to eat as they soak up all the broth and turn it into a soggy noodle dish.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

I have yet to be able to make a good soup. The best soup is from Jason's Deli - Cheddar Broccoli - so thick, hearty & creamy! I have yet to have it paralled by any other restaurant. Chili's Cheddar brocolli is a close 2nd, but all others have been gross. I've bought the dry packaged make at home soups thinking they'd taste more homeade then the canned junk........but nope still can't find a good one I'd make again so at home its Campbells Tomato or Progresso Homestyle Chicken Noodle.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 13, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> I have yet to be able to make a good soup. The best soup is from Jason's Deli - Cheddar Broccoli - so thick, hearty & creamy! I have yet to have it paralled by any other restaurant. Chili's Cheddar brocolli is a close 2nd, but all others have been gross. I've bought the dry packaged make at home soups thinking they'd taste more homeade then the canned junk........but nope still can't find a good one I'd make again so at home its Campbells Tomato or Progresso Homestyle Chicken Noodle.




Candy!!! Soup is so so easy!!! I was bored the other day, and leeks were on sale, so I made some leek and potato soup. I used canned chicken broth, since I didn't have time to make my own, and nothing more than fresh veggies and butter. This took a little more than an hour and a half, and the most time consuming thing is chopping the veggies. Don't fear the soup!!!

Leek and Potato Soup

3 carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
3-4 cloves garlic, chopped or crushed
1/2 stick butter 
3-4 leeks, well washed and chopped
8-10 medium red potatos, peeled and diced medium size
3 cans chicken broth
parsley, bay leaf, thyme, salt and whole peppercorns to taste

In a large sauce pan, melt the butter and add the carrots, celery, onion, garlic and leeks. Sweat the veggies till the leeks and onions are soft and translucent. Add the potatoes, herbs and peppercorns, saute for a moment so all the leeky goodness gets all over the potatoes. Add the broth and bay leaf. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer til the potatoes and carrots are cooked through. Serve with cheddar cheese sprinkled over the top.

If you want a more chowdery soup, add some corn and chicken to the pot with the broth, then just before serving, add some milk. 

Very filling and delicious on a cold day. :eat1:


----------



## cnk2cav (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it's time for a resurrection of this thread. I'm craving chicken noodle soup, but I've never made it myself. Anyone have a good recipe for me? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, this is how I make a basic chicken soup.


First, into a pot goes:

* one whole chicken ( I remove most of the skin, but not all...also, remove the fat )
* big chunks of celery..carrots..onion..halved garlic cloves
* coarse black pepper..dried thyme leaves ( I use quite a bit )..some kosher salt..few healthy splashes Franks RedHot Sauce.

I let that boil unti it is done. If you are worried you are not cooking it enough you can extend the time, as the chicken will still be nice and soft and moist. Put a collander over a large bowl and dump the pot contents.

After the chicken has cooled a bit, I take all the chicken off the bones and toss it into the liquid. I will add some chicken broth, if I don't have enough liquid. I then toss in some medium thick slices of carrot and celery...more thyme...more garlic powder...fresh parsley. I put this back on the stove and gently boil until the veggies are cooked, but not mushy. I then toss in ( eyeball the amount ) some extra wide egg noodles. Cook until the noodles are cooked through, yet still firm. Add more salt and pepper, if necessary.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 20, 2008)

Basic Chicken Stock:

in a 12 qt stock pot:

1 whole chicken
3 onions, halved, skin left on
3-4 carrots, skin on, halved
3-4 stalks celery, with leaves and all, cut into big chunks
4-5 whole cloves garlic
12 or so whole peppercorns
2 bay leaves
handfull of dried parsley
water to cover

Rinse the chicken and make sure you take the little bag of guts out (I forgot once). Put everything into the stock pot, fill with water, cover and bring to a rolling boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 3 hours. As the stock cooks, you may need to add water to keep the pot full. After 3 hours, strain out all the veggies and chicken. Toss the veggies, they have given their all! When the chicken is cool, pick over removing all the meat and toss the bones. Return meat to pot. If you are not going to use the stock, make sure you cool it quickly and refrigerate or freeze. 

For Chicken Noodle Soup:

8 qts Pre-made chicken stock
2-3 onions diced
3-4 carrots sliced into rounds
3-4 stalks celery diced
3-4 cloves garlic, crushed
1-2 bay leaves
12 peppercorns
2-3 tablespoons dried parsley
noodles of choice

If the stock has cooled, bring it back to a boil and add the veggies and herbs. Simmer til carrots are cooked through. In a separate pan, cook the noodles, drain. Ladle a bit of the broth into the noodle pan to keep the noodles from sticking together, but don't put the noodles into the soup pot, they will get too mushy. To serve, spoon some noodles into a bowl and fill with soup. Sprinkle with a little parmesan cheese if you want. Serve with crusty french bread. 

For Chicken Corn "Chowder":

8 qts pre-made chicken stock
2-3 onions diced
3-4 carrots, sliced
3-4 stalks celery, diced
4-5 cloves garlic crushed
8-10 red potatoes, peeled and diced large
1 small bag frozen corn or kernels sliced off 7-8 ears fresh corn

If you are using fresh corn sliced off the cob, and you want your stock to be a little more "corny", when making the stock, add the fresh corn cobs that you sliced the kernels from. I know this sounds odd, but it really makes the stock taste great.

For the soup, bring the stock to a boil and add all the veggies and herbs. Simmer till the potatoes are cooked through. For a more "chowdery" soup, add a little milk to the bowl when you serve the soup. Don't put the milk into the main soup pot if you intend to freeze it.


----------



## cnk2cav (Oct 21, 2008)

mmm, thanks ladies. Would it ruin it too much with just breasts on the bone, since they seem to be taking over the freezer, or should I really just get the whole one?


----------



## Cors (Oct 21, 2008)

Such tempting recipes! 

I am usually a disaster in the kitchen but I am so going to make try these.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 21, 2008)

For ultra quick and cheaty chicken noodle soup:-

Put a packet of ramen noodles (minus the flavour sachet) into some water, with a crumbled chicken stock cube. Add a fairly thinly sliced chicken breast, and bring to the boil. Reduce heat to simmer and add some chopped scallion and a handful of frozen or canned corn. Cook for another couple of mins til noodles are done and corn is heated through. 

I like this poured into a bowl on top of some shredded iceberg lettuce, and I sprinkle soy sauce on top. If you have a cold, a little tom yam or chili paste added while cooking is good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 21, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> mmm, thanks ladies. Would it ruin it too much with just breasts on the bone, since they seem to be taking over the freezer, or should I really just get the whole one?



Not at all...If you are going to do that, I would recommend using half chicken broth/half water to cover the chicken. It will impart extra flavor that you'll miss from the dark meat.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Oct 21, 2008)

Oooh the air just caught a chill here in the DC area, and it has got me craving soup, big time. I am right now making a pot of lentil soup, and it is HUUUUUGE! I will definately have it for the rest of the week, and I'll definately be putting some in the freezer, to have later on in the season! :eat1:


----------



## wistful (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have a good recipe that is fairly easy and healthy for a vegetable and/or minestrone soup? I've been trying to get my hands on one.Thanks!


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 21, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> mmm, thanks ladies. Would it ruin it too much with just breasts on the bone, since they seem to be taking over the freezer, or should I really just get the whole one?


 
It wouldn't ruin anything, but chicken breasts are so much better for other things. They are comparatively expensive compared to a whole fryer, and personally, I think the dark meat from the legs and thighs just tastes better in soup. And the bones from the whole carcass just add enough gelatin to the stock to give it a great mouthfeel, silky and smooth.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 21, 2008)

wistful said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe that is fairly easy and healthy for a vegetable and/or minestrone soup? I've been trying to get my hands on one.Thanks!


 
I am making vegetable soup right now! The easiest way to do it is gather all the veggies you want in the soup, cut them up into bite size pieces, saute in a little olive oil or butter, dump in a bunch of canned beef or chicken broth, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer. Simmer for about 45 minutes til the veggies are done. Make some noodles, spoon some into a bowl and ladle some soup on top. Sprinkle with parmesan if you want, and enjoy.

My veggie soup on the stove right now contains:

Onion, celery, carrot, parsnip, turnip, potato, spinach, peas, corn, cauliflower, broccoli, leek, garlic, canned crushed tomato (I don't like pieces of tomato), mushrooms, beef, beef broth, bay leaf, peppercorns.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 21, 2008)

I had soup the other night - from a can!!! The horror!!  But I added some leftover jasmine rice to it and it was more like a chicken rice "stew"!

I love Matzo Ball soup - but I like it with the matzo balls made really small, not one giant one, and with the actual chicken and veggies, not just "broth".

Ahhhh.. soup IS good food! :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 21, 2008)

kr7 said:


> Sorry to yuck on everyone's yum, but I hate soup. My entire family loves the stuff, but no....not me. I guess I'm the only person in the world.  You have no idea how strange it sounds to me to hear people say they like or even love it.  I just can't get my head around that. I know...I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Chris



I'm with you on this, I don't like soup at all!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 22, 2008)

missaf said:


> For those that don't like soups -- what about stews? Thicker texture, more hearty?



Starvation > soup > stew.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 22, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Starvation > soup > stew.



obviously you're forgetting about hotdog stew


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

g-squared said:


> obviously you're forgetting about hotdog stew



Hahahahahah.


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 23, 2008)

I posted this picture in another thread, and then decided to add the recipe in this one. 



Split Pea Soup w/ Ham (for the slow cooker)

1-16 oz. bag of dried split peas
11-Cups of water
2-Smoked Ham shanks 
1-Medium onion chopped
3-Celery stalks chopped
2-Carrots grated
2-Tablespoons of butter
1-Bay leaf

Rinse split peas in a colander. Place in slow cooker.
Saute onion, celery and carrot in butter until onion is golden brown. Add vegetables to slow cooker.
Add ham shanks, water and bay leaf to slow cooker and set to desired temperature. (Low:7-8 hours approx. time, High: 5-6 hours approx. time)
When done, remove ham shanks let cool, remove bones/cartilage and chop meat.
Remove bay leaf and discard
Use an immersion blender to puree the peas and vegetables smooth. (Use extreme care when using any type of blender while soup is still hot)
Salt and pepper to taste
Garnish with croutons, chopped ham and shredded cheese if you like.
Serve with your favorite crusty bread
Enjoy!

(I garnished w/ ham, homemade croutons and a homemade parmesan crisp)


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 23, 2008)

Soups are best when you toss everything in your cupboards and have a bit a faith that it will taste good. Okay, maybe not, but I just made a delicious black bean soup with the following ingredients:

3 cups dried black beans picked over/soaked overnight
2 medium white onions, diced
3 stalks sad, sad almost wilted celery, diced
2 carrots, diced
a few cloves garlic, minced
small can of salsa
1 1/2 chipotle in adobo sauce
bay leaf
white/black pepper
saute the first 5 ingredients in oil of choice. Rinse black beans, pick through them, then dump all ingredients into a crockpot with 6 cups of water. On low, it took about 10 hours in total to cook. Get an immersion blender, and zip that stuff up and eat it. Add salt to taste. I added chipotle instead of ham hock just because I wanted something smoky but still have a vegetarian recipe.


----------



## MLadyJ (Oct 23, 2008)

VG I don't know you manage to take the pictures you do. At my house that food would be gone before the camera bag was opened..lol They are magazine worthy and absolutely stunning. Each one makes me hungry. All of them together make me ravenous. Please post more..and more..


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 23, 2008)

MLadyJ said:


> VG I don't know you manage to take the pictures you do. At my house that food would be gone before the camera bag was opened..lol They are magazine worthy and absolutely stunning. Each one makes me hungry. All of them together make me ravenous. Please post more..and more..



I always make extra and shoot the leftovers. Thank you so much for your compliments. More to come...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone have a good recipe for navy bean soup with ham? My father used to make the very best, with big chunks of starchy potato and salty slabs of pork fat, and I have never been able to come close to duplicating it.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for navy bean soup with ham? My father used to make the very best, with big chunks of starchy potato and salty slabs of pork fat, and I have never been able to come close to duplicating it.



Approx one hour ago...I was thinking about going to the store to buy ham hocks, to make this soup. I don't have a recipe, but I am pretty sure if you look online, you will find basic recipes that you can then tweak. It is rare that I don't....tweak. I have never had it with potato....but....I am, within the next few days, going to get my hooves on some hocks. Mmmmmmmm....a splash of vinegar after this soup is placed in a bowl.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Approx one hour ago...I was thinking about going to the store to buy ham hocks, to make this soup. I don't have a recipe, but I am pretty sure if you look online, you will find basic recipes that you can then tweak. It is rare that I don't....tweak. I have never had it with potato....but....I am, within the next few days, going to get my hooves on some hocks. Mmmmmmmm....a splash of vinegar after this soup is placed in a bowl.



I've tried the www.thepioneerwomancooks.com recipe for navy bean soup & cornbread ... it looks soooo yummy, but for some reason, I just cannot get it right, no matter how much I tweak it. It ends up weak & watery or too salty or the beans are too mushy or ... well, you get the point. I am wondering if it's because I refuse to make it without adding the potato. The starch probably absorbs too much of the flavor ... but to me, bean soup wouldn't be bean soup without my yummy starchy spuds. 

BTW ... the website above ... recipe for olive cheese bread  .... :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 23, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for navy bean soup with ham? My father used to make the very best, with big chunks of starchy potato and salty slabs of pork fat, and I have never been able to come close to duplicating it.



This recipe isn't the same as you describe, but I had this soup in the US Senate dining hall and can attest that it is pretty darn good.

(My tweaks follow the recipe)

This is from the US Senate page:

_Bean soup is on the menu in the Senate's restaurant every day. There are several stories about the origin of that mandate, but none has been corroborated. 
According to one story, the Senate’s bean soup tradition began early in the 20th-century at the request of Senator Fred Dubois of Idaho. Another story attributes the request to Senator Knute Nelson of Minnesota, who expressed his fondness for the soup in 1903._

The Famous Senate Restaurant Bean Soup Recipe
2 pounds dried navy beans
four quarts hot water
1 1/2 pounds smoked ham hocks
1 onion, chopped
2 tablespoons butter
salt and pepper to taste
Wash the navy beans and run hot water through them until they are slightly whitened. Place beans into pot with hot water. Add ham hocks and simmer approximately three hours in a covered pot, stirring occasionally. Remove ham hocks and set aside to cool. Dice meat and return to soup. Lightly brown the onion in butter. Add to soup. Before serving, bring to a boil and season with salt and pepper. Serves 8.


(Tweaks)
I would make this in a crock pot because you can place all the ingredients in at one time and then go to bed or work or whatever for 6-8 hours. The beans will be very soft and some will have broken to add their starch to the soup and thicken it. (You can always mash a couple of cups of beans and return to pot to thicken even more if you like)

If you like your beans a little more firm-stovetop would be the way to go.

Start with 3 1/2 quarts of water with 1/2 quart in reserve if you like your soup a little thicker


I would use the meatiest smoked ham hocks or ham shanks you can find. Some hocks have no meat at all (I prefer shanks due to their larger meat yield)

It sounds like your father may have used a chopped up slab of salt pork-I have used salt pork in recipes before, but VERY sparingly because it leeches out a lot of salt.

I would use a very large onion or 2 medium sized onions in recipe. Diced very fine.

Add 3-celery stalks chopped fine 
Add 1-carrot grated fine 
Saute onion, celery and carrot in butter until golden brown.

You can add 2 medium sized potatos diced if you like (More water may be needed if you add potatoes)

Add 1 T of fresh chopped parsely or 2 T of dried parsely

Recipe says salt and pepper to taste; I would also add a small amount of white pepper. It adds a little zip to soup.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 23, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> This recipe isn't the same as you describe, but I had this soup in the US Senate dining hall and can attest that it is pretty darn good.
> 
> (My tweaks follow the recipe)
> 
> ...




Wow .... this sounds really yummy. I'll add my own tweak in the form of potatoes, and dump it all in my crock-pot, as you suggested. Thanks so much for the recipe!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ditto. I had the same thought when I read your post, TraciJo. 

And ditto the same thought with a big slab of unsalted, uncured pork fat.. kinda like bacon before its been smoked.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 25, 2008)

I was at the supermarket the other day and wistfully perused the fresh produce aisles. I want very much to cook more often and make healthier meals with fresh veggies, but being single and cooking for one is a problem. I end up tossing out half of what I buy because I don't get to it in time or because you have to buy so much of one item.

Perhaps more soup is the answer, but even then I am eating soup everyday and still can't finish it before I think it's no longer safe to eat!

Some of you have mentioned freezing leftovers. I need some tips:
What type of container do you use to store/freeze your leftovers? I'm always getting freezer burn it seems.
How many days after being in the refrigerator can you then freeze the remaining soup?
Is there any soup that does not freeze well? Any that especially do?
What's the best/safest way to reheat?

Thanks
Mishe


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't put hot or warm soup directly into the fridge/freezer. Let it cool first. You can carefully place the sauce pan or bowl into a another bowl filled with ice water, or a sink. Once its cool, put it into the fridge first to chill, skim off any fat that solidified on top, and then freeze, if you want.

Its easier to split up a pot of soup into individual single serving containers once the soup is chilled, they'll freeze faster, and it'll be more convienent. I like those square plastic throwaway containers (Glad) that can be sealed tight to help prevent spills, and will keep your freezer from smelling like a deli.

Remember to leave space in the container so when the contents expand it won't rupture. Frozen soup usually has a shelf life of 2 to 3 months. Remember to thaw it the fridge first, before re-heating in the nuker (microwave).


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2008)

In a large saucepan, warm 2 tablespoons vegetable oil over medium heat. Saute 1 large onion, chopped with 1 grated carrot and cook until soft. Add 1 pound of red potatoes, peeled and chunked; 6 cups of chicken stock, a teaspoon marjoram, a teaspoon rosemary, 1 or 2 bay leaves, and 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, and simmer 10 to 12 minutes, until the potatoes are tender. Stir in 1/2 cup chopped roasted green chilis (Anaheim), 2 small tomatoes, crushed; 1/2 cup half-n-half; and simmer over low heat for 10 minutes. Before serving, stir in a 3/4 pound of shredded monterey jack, muenster, or mild cheddar cheese.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 25, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I was at the supermarket the other day and wistfully perused the fresh produce aisles. I want very much to cook more often and make healthier meals with fresh veggies, but being single and cooking for one is a problem. I end up tossing out half of what I buy because I don't get to it in time or because you have to buy so much of one item.
> 
> Perhaps more soup is the answer, but even then I am eating soup everyday and still can't finish it before I think it's no longer safe to eat!
> 
> ...


 
I am single, and I make soup all the time. I love being able to open the freezer and just pull out a container of whatever soup I have a taste for. I also give a LOT of it away to friends and family, my dad loves my soups. 

I freeze my soups immediately after I make them. Don't let soup sit in the fridge more than one or two days. Broth is an amazingly good bacterial growth medium. In fact, chicken broth is used to grow bacterial cultures all the time. I use any containers handy, doesn't matter what. Once the soup is quite cool, you can just ladle it into ziplock bags and store them upright til frozen, then you can just stack them up. I slice the bags open and put the frozen soup in a big corningware and nuke it til boiling in the microwave. I don't thaw it first, just nuke it to the boiling point. ALWAYS bring re-heated soup to a full boil before serving. I can't stress this enough *ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS* bring it to a boil.

The soups I find hardest to freeze are creamy soups or anything with milk in it. If a recipe calls for milk, I make the soup up to that point, then freeze without the milk. When I reheat it, I finish the recipe by adding the milk. Same goes for soups with cheese. Make the soup up to the point you would add the cheese, then freeze. Add the cheese when you reheat. The cheese will break if you freeze it and the soup will be all gross looking. Also, I don't add any noodles or pasta directly to my soup. I make all pasta and noodles separately, and add to the serving bowl. If you put the pasta in the soup, the pasta will be all mushy and gross when you reheat the soup.


----------



## Jasminium (Oct 26, 2008)

I made this for the first time a couple weeks ago and everyone loved it. I made a super huge pot and it was gone within days. I kinda just combined info from the internet, advice from my friends mom, and how one of my favorite local restaurants makes it to create my own recipe.

Caldo de camerones

Salt to taste
1 whole onion
5 cloves of garlic
1 small can of Chipotle peppers in adobo sauce

4 carrots
2 ears of corn, each cut into 3 pieces
4 big potatoes
3 chayote
1 half head of cabbage
1 bunch of green onion
1 ½ lbs of shrimp (peeled and deveined)

Avocado
1 bunch of Cilantro
Lime
Corn tortillas

I added the first set of items: salt, onion, garlic, and chipotle to water immediately and removed it before serving the soup. The veggies are added one by one, carefully so nothing gets over cooked, the shrimp and green onion last. When the soup is served add cilantro, avocado, and a quarter or half of lime and serve with warm tortillas.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 27, 2008)

Mishe, I live alone too and have the same problem of buying food and tossing 1/4 of it cause I didn't eat or use it in time, so I make soup all the time and freeze single bowlfuls in those rectangular Glad containers previously mentioned. I've kept it in the freezer far beyond a month or two, and while freezer burn isn't partcularly attractive, it hasn't hurt the soup's flava in the least. I echo the poster who said milk/cream or cheese soups don't freeze well. I tried freezing cream of tomato rice soup once with very unappetizing results. But I make corn chowder quite often and it's held up just fine in the fridge for 6 or 7 days.

Anyway, yesterday being a blustery, rainy fall day made it the perfect time to make another vat of soup. I rarely measure anything, just chop it and toss it into the pot. This time around my main ingredient was a cooked rotissierie turkey breast from the grocery store. 

1. I sauteed some onions, celery, 4 or 5 whole garlic cloves (keep count, it's important later) and carrot in a little olive oil, adding some salt, garlic powder, poultry seasoning, a touch of cumin and cayenne pepper.
2. I poured in a can or two of chicken broth and brought everything to the boil, then tossed in a half-cup or so of barley, cut the heat to medium and set the timer for 15 minutes.
3. I chopped up the turkey and threw that in the pot when the timer went off, added a few more cans of chicken broth, some more garlic powder, poultry seasoning and black pepper, and a handful of rinsed lentils, brought everything back to the boil, cut the heat to low/simmer and let it go for somewhere around an hour.
4. I fished out the garlic cloves and mooshed them with the back of the spoon and threw it right back into the soup, tasted everything for seasoning and adjusted the salt/pepper deal, and voila soup was done. After it cooled down I ladled it into my plastic bowls and popped them into the freezer, all ready to grab and go for work.

(I know there are several schools of thought on the risks/dangers of plastic containers, but for a good soup I'm willing to take my chances. Gotta die of _something_.)

I eat soup year-round, but this time of year is really when it's at it's warm, tasty, comforting best. I couldn't live without soup.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Supermishe,

I cook for one or two myself.....and I'm a huge soup fan. I find it's the easiest way to get in lots of veggies, and cuts down on kitchen time. I use the Glad / zip lock reusable containers myself for freezing.

I'll agree with Pamelalois on not freezing cream or cheese soups. I disagree about the noodles though...I do it all the time, and to me, it's fine. They're softer than when originally cooked, but since I tend to use small or short pasta shapes, it doesn't really matter (and still tastes light years better than canned noodles soups). Since one of the reasons I do soup is the convenience factor....having to do the noodles separately doesn't work for me. All of which is to say, it's up to you and your own personal tastes and needs. Try it, and decide for yourself! I think Pamila mentioned using egg noodles in her soup, and I use regular pasta, so that might make a difference.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys - i'm going to try "souping" next week.

By the way - who does all the dishes??... LOL!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I've tried the www.thepioneerwomancooks.com recipe for navy bean soup & cornbread ... it looks soooo yummy, but for some reason, I just cannot get it right, no matter how much I tweak it. It ends up weak & watery or too salty or the beans are too mushy or ... well, you get the point. I am wondering if it's because I refuse to make it without adding the potato. The starch probably absorbs too much of the flavor ... but to me, bean soup wouldn't be bean soup without my yummy starchy spuds.
> 
> BTW ... the website above ... recipe for olive cheese bread  .... :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:



Oh my God. I've spent the last hour at that website, browsing and printing recipes. Holy Mother of All Delicious Things I am LOVING this website.

I'm making the chicken rice soup for dinner tonight and have plans to make most of what I'm finding at her site.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 28, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> I think Pamila mentioned using egg noodles in her soup, and I use regular pasta, so that might make a difference.


 
I have used both egg noodles and pasta, depending on the soup and the taste I am trying to achieve. Egg noodles for me are almost compulsory in Chicken Noodle Soup, while I have to use pasta (usually conchiglie) in Pasta E Fagioli. For other soups, I guess it just depends on what I have in the cabinet. I made beef vegetable soup last week and had it both with farfalle one day, and egg noodles another. Tasted just as good both times. :eat2: Sometimes I don't use noodles at all, but barley or rice. Again, it just depends on what I have a taste for or what's in the cabinet.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 28, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Thanks for the responses guys - i'm going to try "souping" next week.
> 
> By the way - who does all the dishes??... LOL!


 
The sucky part about loving to cook and living alone is that I have to do all the dishes :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh my God. I've spent the last hour at that website, browsing and printing recipes. Holy Mother of All Delicious Things I am LOVING this website.
> 
> I'm making the chicken rice soup for dinner tonight and have plans to make most of what I'm finding at her site.



Be on the lookout for giveaways etc...Oh..and she can be really hilarious. I've been visiting her site for a least a year.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been getting quite a few of my recipes from foodgawker.com just click on the pic and you can get the recipe...just try not to lick your screen when looking at the pics


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmm...just had some of my Mexican zucchini soup. It was pretty tasty..but...for fucks sake...I always amazed at how much I have to tweak recipes! I swear... so many people are eating bland food.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 29, 2008)

Just made this soup last night, and it is DELICIOUS!!! I think you could also take it in different directions by adding different seasonings, herbs. But it totally rocked as is.


*Butternut Squash & Coconut Milk Soup*

Enough olive oil or butter for sautéing onion
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 butternut squash, roasted and cut into cubes
1 box of chicken stock (1 qt?)
1 can of coconut milk
Salt and Pepper

Saute the onion over medium heat till translucent. Add garlic, cook another minute or so. Add squash and chicken stock. Bring to a gentle boil and cook until the squash is very soft. At this point puree the soup with either an immersion blender or a blender. Return to stove over low heat, add the coconut milk. Season to taste.

** to roast the butternut squash, simply take your whole butternut squash and prick several holes in the skin with a fork. Place it in a baking dish with an inch or two of water. Bake at 450 for 45 minutes. Once the squash has cooled, you can easily skin, seed and cube it.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 29, 2008)

PamelaLois,

Oh queen of stocks.....do you have a recipe for beef barley soup, making your own beef stock? 

Would love it if you do! 

I love the fact that everyone makes soups differently...it's why I like cooking, you can make things exactly the way YOU like it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 29, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Just made this soup last night, and it is DELICIOUS!!! I think you could also take it in different directions by adding different seasonings, herbs. But it totally rocked as is.
> 
> 
> *Butternut Squash & Coconut Milk Soup*
> ...




Sounds *DELICIOUS*. I think I'll try this recipe on the weekend. My own tweak will be to add some curry powder and call it CURRIED BUTTERNUT SQUASH & COCONUT MILK SOUP. This is so that my husband will be fooled into eating it


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> PamelaLois,
> Oh queen of stocks.....do you have a recipe for beef barley soup, making your own beef stock?
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sounds *DELICIOUS*. I think I'll try this recipe on the weekend. My own tweak will be to add some curry powder and call it CURRIED BUTTERNUT SQUASH & COCONUT MILK SOUP. This is so that my husband will be fooled into eating it


 
Ooooh, this sounds so good! I am going to try it this weekend!

Does anyone have a good recipe for split pea soup? I had some that I absolutely loved, it had big chunks of carrot and onion in it. The maker refused to give up the recipe and as I have never made it before, I am afraid to experiment with the split peas.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a funny to add to the soup conversation. I was in one of my doctor's office this week and reading an issue of People Magazaine, they had an article about Keira Knightley. Ms Knightley as you know has continually been losing weight in motion picture after motion picture and now looks like a 13 year old teenage boy. (No breasts, no curves, I doubt if she has periods anymore.)

They asked her what her favorite food was and she said "Roast chicken". I'm thinking, this girl probably only inhales the smell of roast chicken, I doubt if she actually eats it.

And then she gives the interviewer a recipie, "I love to take roast chicken bones and cook them in hot water. It makes a wonderful broth." So, ladies there you have it, the key to her weight loss diet - soup made from the bones of roast chicken and hot water. Yum, Yum.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 30, 2008)

lol...ok....so "essence" of roast chicken!! Silly me, and here I thought that I was supposed to eat the CHICKEN. 

Anyhoo....PamelaLois, many thanks for your recipe/instructions. Anyone who has a 20 quart stock pot is definitely a stock goddess in my opinion!! :eat1: Unfortunately, given my limited space resources, I have a lowly 6 qt. pot, so I'll have to scale down. Somewhere in my hazy memory, I think I made my stock last time with oxtails....any opinion on that vs. bones? 

TraciJo, curry was definitely one of the directions I was thinking of for that butternut squash soup. Please report back with the results!

Here's how I make Split Pea Soup. I think it's pretty traditional. Please note this is for a small pot of soup. Pamela will probably need to at least quadruple it!!! 

*Split Pea Soup*

Saute an onion and 2 cloves garlic with a dried bay leaf in olive oil till transulcent. 

Add to pot and cook a few minutes:
2 carrots, finely chopped
2 celery stalks (with leaves if possible) finely chopped
1 potato, finely diced (I basicly add this for thickening...not for chunks)
a couple sprigs of fresh thyme

Add a bag of rinsed split peas 
1 qt. broth (I've used plain water, vegetable, chicken, and ham broth) Ham is best I think, but they all work just fine.)

Oops, almost forgot, add in a cup or so (whatever you like) of cubed or shredded ham. 

Simmer for 20 minutes or so, till peas are cooked.

Season with salt & pepper. Possibly add water to get your desired consistency. 

Please note: leftovers for this soup are very thick, almost like mashed potatoes. You always have to thin out leftovers.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 30, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> lol...ok....so "essence" of roast chicken!! Silly me, and here I thought that I was supposed to eat the CHICKEN.
> 
> Anyhoo....PamelaLois, many thanks for your recipe/instructions. Anyone who has a 20 quart stock pot is definitely a stock goddess in my opinion!! :eat1: Unfortunately, given my limited space resources, I have a lowly 6 qt. pot, so I'll have to scale down. Somewhere in my hazy memory, I think I made my stock last time with oxtails....any opinion on that vs. bones?
> 
> ...


 
This sounds exactly like the soup I had. I am going to try this next, after the squash soup.

Anyhoo....:eat1:.....Oxtails ROCK in soup. I love them, but don't use them for the stock, you will lose all the lovely flavor of the tails cooking them for 12 hours. I would use them in some sort of crock pot soup dish where they benefit from the long slow cooking, but not the heavy simmering of stock.

For your little baby cute 6 qt stock pot, cut the recipes by a quarter. I couldn't survive with such a tiny stock pot. I would have to make stock way too often, and it is too time consuming to be making it every week. I like the big pot so I can make a ton and freeze it for later.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 31, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> For your little baby cute 6 qt stock pot, cut the recipes by a quarter. I couldn't survive with such a tiny stock pot. I would have to make stock way too often, and it is too time consuming to be making it every week. I like the big pot so I can make a ton and freeze it for later.



OK...this made me giggle. It's one of the reasons I don't make stock all that often, usually resort to boxed from the grocery store, but, like I said, I just don't have a big kitchen or a big freezer, so the big stock pot doesn't really make sense for me now. Some day!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 31, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> OK...this made me giggle. It's one of the reasons I don't make stock all that often, usually resort to boxed from the grocery store, but, like I said, I just don't have a big kitchen or a big freezer, so the big stock pot doesn't really make sense for me now. Some day!!


 
I totally understand. I have a tiny tiny kitchen with about 4 square feet of counter space, and a not too huge freezer, which is stuffed to the rafters with containers of soup. Sometimes my eyes are bigger than my freezer, and I make too much and have to go around to neighbors giving stuff away! I do use a lot of canned broth when I want to make just enough of something for one or two meals. Most of the canned broths are very good, even the cheapo generic kind that can be had for 50 cents a can on a good sale day. I don't make stock often, because it is so time consuming and makes a horrendous mess. Any of my soup recipes can (and often are) made with canned stock. The only product I refuse to use is powdered "soup base" which is mostly salt with a little meat flavor. I am trying to decide what to do for dinner tonight, thaw some soup, or make something new. Oh, the humanities.............


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice to know I'm not alone with spatial issues!!

As for dinner...I'm going with Chinese take-out! lol


----------



## katorade (Oct 31, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Just made this soup last night, and it is DELICIOUS!!! I think you could also take it in different directions by adding different seasonings, herbs. But it totally rocked as is.
> 
> 
> *Butternut Squash & Coconut Milk Soup*
> ...




This sounds a lot like my pumpkin soup, just switch the squash to pumpkin and the coconut milk to cream. I sometimes add curry as well and it's delicious.:eat2: I typically cheat and use canned pumpkin because it's easier, cleaner, and sometimes when I want soup, I want it NOW.

One of my favorite soups ever is a sherried cream of mushroom and artichoke heart soup. I don't really have a recipe, I tend to just dump stuff in the pot until it looks delicious, haha. You can use chicken, veggie, or beef broth, depending on your moods. Beef will give it a very deep, rich flavor. My favorite is vegetable broth because it lightens what can be a very heavy cream soup.

-chicken, veggie, or beef broth, appx. 4-6 cups
-2 cups half&half
-1/4 cup heavy cream
-2 cups of mushrooms, sliced. I love cremini or baby bella mushrooms in this.
-2-3 jars of marinated artichoke hearts. Yes, the ones marinated in oil, I'll tell you why later. 
-1/2 cup diced onion
-a light olive oil and a small pat of butter for sauteeing.
-just a shot or two of a good quality sherry
OR some fantastic spice like hungarian paprika, curry, or herbs de provence.
-salt and white pepper to taste.

In a large soup or chili pot, sweat the onions in the olive oil and butter. When translucent, add the mushrooms and sautee until the mushrooms are tender. Drain the artichokes, but reserve the oil. Toss them in the pot and sautee just long enough to warm. Pour broth over the mixture, so the veggies are just covered in liquid. Bring to a boil, then add your half & half and cream. At this point, add whatever spices and the salt and pepper you would like to add. Heat again until hot, but not boiling. If using sherry, add right before serving.

If you really love yourself (or hate yourself, for that matter) baste stale sliced artisan bread with the oil from the artichokes, cube it, and broil them for a minute or two until toasted. Voila! Croutons that will beat out any you've ever had.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 3, 2008)

Katorade, your soup sounds divine. I adore artichokes!!!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay, at Jes's request, and my own desire to come up with interesting soup recipes, I've brought this thread out from the back of the freezer for a little defrosting and perking up.

Here's my recipe (adapted from the "Italian Soup with Tortellini" recipe from Allrecipes.com) for delicious tortellini soup.

INGREDIENTS:

* 1 pound Italian sausage, casings removed
* 1 chopped onion
* 2++++ cloves garlic, minced
* 5 cups beef broth
* 1/2 cup water
* 1/2 cup red wine
* 1 can of diced tomatoes with juice
* 1 bunch of spinach, cleaned and torn into large bits
* 1/2 teaspoon dried basil
* 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
* 1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
* 1 1/2 cups sliced zucchini
* 8 ounces fresh tortellini pasta
* fresh parsley

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large Dutch oven, brown sausage, cutting it into small pieces with your spatula. Remove sausage and drain, reserving 1 tablespoon of the drippings.

2. Saute onions and garlic in drippings. Stir in beef broth, water, wine, tomatoes, basil, oregano, tomato sauce, and sausage, scraping up bits off the bottom and sides of the pan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered for 30 minutes.

3. Skim fat from the soup. Stir in zucchini and parsley. Simmer covered for 30 minutes. Add tortellini and spinach during the last 10 minutes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and fresh parsley on top of each serving. Excellent served with crusty bread and roasted garlic.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not supposed to eat soup...but I do all the time. YUM-O.

This is my Dad's green chili which to me is hearty soup.

Pete’s Chili

4 pork chops in ¾” cubes (or 1 lb pork loin)
½ c oil
6 cloves garlic, minced
½ c flour
1 c chopped canned tomatoes
30 oz (1 qt bag frozen, or 4 c) green chili, chopped
2 t red chili powder
1 lg potato, diced
6 c chicken stock
salt and pepper
a dash of lemon juice
corn starch (maybe)

Heat oil in pot till hot, fry pork, lowering heat, add garlic, cook 5 min, add flour, cook till brown, then add tomatoes, green chili, red chili powder, salt and pepper, cook 15 min. Add stock and potato to pot and bring to boil, lower heat and simmer 2-3 hours until done. Add dash of lemon at end, and corn starch to reach desired consistency, if too thin.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 29, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I'm not supposed to eat soup...but I do all the time. YUM-O.



Why are you not supposed to eat soup? I can't think of anything more healthy than a good bowl of soup


----------



## crayola box (Sep 30, 2009)

mmm perfect timing, it was kinda chilly and windy in nyc today and the only things I seem to want to cook are soup and more soup. 
Last week I made classic chicken soup, one day with kreplach (jewish wontons) and the rest of the week with noodles. A good chicken soup is probably the one food I wouldn't mind eating everyday. ( nothing from a can please)

This week I am still trying to decided if I want to make vegetarian split pea, curried sweet potato, mushroom barley, or turkey chili. I am not posting recipes because I think most of these are fairly common and have already been posted/mentioned on this thread, but if anyone wants specifics just ask!

Meanwhile, thanks for bringing this thread back to life, I can't wait to add some new soups to my regular winter rotation.


----------



## Neen (Oct 1, 2009)

I rarely make soup, but crack open a can of Progresso Tomato basil. With garlic bread or grilled cheese it's a excellent fall meal!:smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2009)

I recently made a soup with Velveeeeeta. I don't care what some people say about Velveeeeta ...this was dern good.

*Olive oil
*Garlic
*Onion
*Oregano
*Mexican spiced tomatoes ( since the cheese is sooooo salty, the second time I made this, I used no salt toms and spiced them myself )
*Green chilis
* Zucchini
* Corn
* Velveeeeeta
* Chicken broth ( low salt )
* Black pepper
* Cilantro

With some very simple baked chicken, and a lil crusty bread, on the side...good eating. Could add all kinds of stuff to this... and tweak the basic recipe.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2009)

Mossydoll, Velveeeeeta notwithstanding, that sounds really good. I may have to try it after we wade through the soup we've made this week thus far -- the aforementioned tortellini soup and then The Mister made a 15 bean soup with ham hocks yesterday that was divine.

But I was wondering if anyone has a good tortilla soup that they'd care to share? Your recipe sounds similar to how I think I'd make it but I really have no idea how it's made. I'm just quite adept at eating it! :eat1:


----------



## Chef (Oct 2, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I recently made a soup with Velveeeeeta. I don't care what some people say about Velveeeeta ...this was dern good.
> 
> *Olive oil
> *Garlic
> ...



I wish you would tweak it now, and give us the recipe.  I think all I have right now is corn and black pepper.


----------



## Chef (Oct 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mossydoll, Velveeeeeta notwithstanding, that sounds really good. I may have to try it after we wade through the soup we've made this week thus far -- the aforementioned tortellini soup and then The Mister made a 15 bean soup with ham hocks yesterday that was divine.
> 
> But I was wondering if anyone has a good tortilla soup that they'd care to share? Your recipe sounds similar to how I think I'd make it but I really have no idea how it's made. I'm just quite adept at eating it! :eat1:



I'm sending thoughts to Goddess Patty.. _*post your tortilla soup recipe...*_ though I'm not sure if she'll recieve the intended thought, or the other thought that passed thru my mind right now *ooooh.. heartburn...*


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 19, 2009)

So, I used Salt Pork this weekend for the first time....made a pot of navy bean soup. OMG, it's yummy...it is officially now my favorite pork additive to soups & stews. Unctious globules of pork fat...mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Goddess Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

My Chicken Tortilla Soup

3 skinless, boneless chicken thighs (because I only like dark meat)
1/2 tsp olive oil 
1/2 tsp minced garlic 
1/4 tsp ground cumin 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth 
1 cup frozen corn kernels 
1 cup chopped onion 
1/2 tsp chili powder 
1 tbls lemon juice 
1 (14.5) can diced tomatoes with green chilies
8 oz corn tortilla chips (break up)
1/2 cup shredded monterey jack cheese (or pepperjack)
handful chopped cilantro
spoonful sour cream per bowl


In a large pot over medium heat, saute the chicken in the oil for 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cumin and mix well. Then add the broth, corn, onion, chili powder, lemon juice and diced tomatoes. 
Reduce heat to low and simmer for about 20 to 30 minutes. 
Break up some tortilla chips into individual bowls and pour soup over chips. Top with the cheese, cilantro and a little sour cream. 

GOOD STUFF!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 19, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> So, I used Salt Pork this weekend for the first time....made a pot of navy bean soup. OMG, it's yummy...it is officially now my favorite pork additive to soups & stews. Unctious globules of pork fat...mmmmmmmmm.



Try it in green beans, navy beans, black eyed peas..add a little bacon grease and you'll be golden.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 19, 2009)

crayola box said:


> mmm perfect timing, it was kinda chilly and windy in nyc today and the only things I seem to want to cook are soup and more soup.
> Last week I made classic chicken soup, one day with kreplach (jewish wontons) and the rest of the week with noodles. A good chicken soup is probably the one food I wouldn't mind eating everyday. ( nothing from a can please)
> 
> This week I am still trying to decided if I want to make vegetarian split pea, curried sweet potato, mushroom barley, or turkey chili. I am not posting recipes because I think most of these are fairly common and have already been posted/mentioned on this thread, but if anyone wants specifics just ask!
> ...




Curried sweet potato soup sounds very interesting. Please post your recipe when you can. Thanks!


----------



## crayola box (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't claim credit for the curry sweet potato soup, i got the recipe off Recipezaar, here it is: http://www.recipezaar.com/Wonderful-Curried-Sweet-Potato-Soup-161324

It comes out to such a nice velvety texture. If you don't have curry paste I have in a pinch used regular curry powder, not the same but still pretty good, enjoy!


----------



## Brandi (Oct 24, 2009)

Today I went to the farmers market, and they were selling 20 lbs of asparagus for 5 bucks....but they had to used today. lol So I bought them, went through them at home, seriously not alot of bad ones. Washed them up, cut them up, put them in a pot of veggie stock, boiled them, add little salt. Pureed it and now I have 40 containers of asparagus soup. Some of the containers are bigger than others. Now when I want to eat this soup, I may add milk, or may add ricotta cheese. YUM


----------



## katorade (Oct 24, 2009)

Brandi said:


> Today I went to the farmers market, and they were selling 20 lbs of asparagus for 5 bucks....but they had to used today. lol So I bought them, went through them at home, seriously not alot of bad ones. Washed them up, cut them up, put them in a pot of veggie stock, boiled them, add little salt. Pureed it and now I have 40 containers of asparagus soup. Some of the containers are bigger than others. Now when I want to eat this soup, I may add milk, or may add ricotta cheese. YUM



Drooooool. I love asparagus soup, which is odd, because I absolutely abhor asparagus, lol. My favorite is cream of asparagus soup made with white asparagus. When I lived in Germany, I almost always got it as a first course when it was offered, and it's called Spargelsuppe (shpar-gull-zoo-puh! haha). The heads are cut off of the stocks and set aside before pureeing, then added back in afterwards so you have a nice contrast of textures.

White asparagus is grown by continuously adding dirt over the top of the asparagus as it grows so that it can't produce chlorophyll. It's a little milder and more tender than green asparagus, but man is it expensive.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane and the inspiration! I may have to make some soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 24, 2009)

GoddessPatty, that soup looks really good. I'll definitely try it. Also, the curried sweet potato soup sounds good too!

Good thing I cleaned out my freezer!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2009)

yes, I can google the following, but does anyone have a tried and true recipe for carrot-ginger soup? I really enjoy the one they make at whole foods, but I know I can make it much cheaper at home.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 29, 2009)

Goddess Patty said:


> My Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> 3 skinless, boneless chicken thighs (because I only like dark meat)
> 1/2 tsp olive oil
> ...




This is almost exactly like what my mom makes, except she put hominy in it. To be honest, i'm not exactly positive what hominy is, but it's some sort of starch thing that comes in a can and gives a really great texture


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 2, 2009)

crayola box said:


> I can't claim credit for the curry sweet potato soup, i got the recipe off Recipezaar, here it is: http://www.recipezaar.com/Wonderful-Curried-Sweet-Potato-Soup-161324
> 
> It comes out to such a nice velvety texture. If you don't have curry paste I have in a pinch used regular curry powder, not the same but still pretty good, enjoy!



oh my GOD! I made this soup! It's awesome, and my cohorts at work loooooooooved it. Naturally I made some changes:


triple the amount of fresh garlic
add a head of roasted garlic

It was incredible. I'll definitely be making it again... and again... and again.


----------



## katorade (Nov 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> This is almost exactly like what my mom makes, except she put hominy in it. To be honest, i'm not exactly positive what hominy is, but it's some sort of starch thing that comes in a can and gives a really great texture



It's corn. Corn that has been soaked or cooked in a lye solution, to be exact.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> oh my GOD! I made this soup! It's awesome, and my cohorts at work loooooooooved it. Naturally I made some changes:
> 
> triple the amount of fresh garlic
> add a head of roasted garlic
> It was incredible. I'll definitely be making it again... and again... and again.



Excellent changes, you can never have too much garlic


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Excellent changes, you can never have too much garlic



Yeah that's pretty much my cooking philosophy for everything but desserts.


----------



## crayola box (Nov 3, 2009)

yay, so glad someone else liked this soup, will definitely try it soon with the additional garlic!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 8, 2010)

*bump*

I want to make soup! Inspire me, please


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2010)

I just made a really good pot of soup last night.

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
32 oz chicken broth
32 oz of Spaghetti Sauce
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrots
2 cans green beans *drained*
2 cans great northern beans *drained*
2 cans kidney beans drained
garlic powder
onion powder
Italian seasoning


brown ground beef with garlic powder, onion powder and italian seasoning * I do this to taste..so however much you think you would like*

In crock pot combine all other ingredients and turn on. Drain hamburger meat and add to crock pot. You can cook this either on low for 8 hours or high for 4.

I think it's 32 oz of Spaghetti sauce..it may be 64. I can't remember how big the cans were and the trash has already gone out!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a yummy soup that i like. It's vegan but i'm sure you can add your favorite non-vegan alternatives 

Creamy Cauliflower Soup

6c veggie broth. (i actually prefer the no-chicken broth but it's expensive)
1 head of cauliflower chopped into bite sizes.
2 onions chopped
6+ cloves of minced garlic
thyme (i use a pinch of dried)
3 potatoes. (i use regular brown kind.. i use 5 if i do reds) chopped into bites too
1 packages of vegetarian sausage sliced up (I like Trader Joes Italian Sausages.. they yummy)
1/4 gallon of plain light soymilk

Sautee the chopped onion in a few tbs of veggie broth in your soup pot. (or oil if you prefer) Once they're tender add the potatoes and broth. Cook for 15 minutes on medium heat. Add cauliflower and cook for another 15 or until everything is tender. Also add the thyme and garlic. At the end of the 15 minutes add the milk and soysages. Bring to a boil and its done!

This is my mom's recipe and it's very kid friendly. (at least for my kids ) Alex eats it and says MMMM the whole time


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2010)

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 pound round steak, cut into 1inch cubes
1 tablespoon butter or margarine
3 medium yellow onions, sliced into rings
6 cups beef stock or broth
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
1/4 cup dry red wine
1 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground pepper to taste
5 ounces medium mushrooms, sliced
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1 cup grated Swiss cheese for topping

In a large dutch oven over medium-high heat, warm oil. Add beef cubes and brown. Remove to a plate. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add butter and onions and toss until onions are slightly limp.
Add stock, Dijon mustard, wine, salt, and pepper. Return beef cubes to dutch oven. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer, covered, until meat is very tender, about 1 hour.
Add mushrooms and simmer 30 minutes longer. Add parsley. Ladle into bowls and sprinkle with cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2010)

See Also Fuzzy's Soup Kick


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 12, 2010)

I made a "throw stuff from the pantry and freezer into a pot" soup yesterday that turned out really well. I had wanted to make some kind of Asian inspired soup, with shrimp, and have it in a flavorful broth (I love brothy soup). But with some kind of vegetable too... And this is what I came up with.

I had a bag of frozen raw shrimp that I thawed, cleaned and cut into chunks (they were huge shrimp) and saved the shells. I put the shrimp shells along with some spices (a couple dried ginger slices, a few pieces of dried anise, some dried coriander seeds, and a few whole cloves) in a pot with water and simmered it for about an hour. Then I strained off the shrimp shells and spices and added about a half teaspoon red chili paste and about a half teaspoon of fish sauce to it, along with the juice of a lime. I had two packs of ramen noodles in the pantry (shrimp, and "oriental" flavor) so I put both seasoning packets in as well. Added about a half a bag of frozen chopped turnip greens that was in the freezer, and let it come to a boil. Then I added the shrimp and ramen noodles and turned off the heat and put the lid on to let the shrimp cook and the noodles steep in the broth. 

It was really good, boiling the shrimp shells with the spices made for a really nice stock to build off of, the chili paste gave it just a hint of heat, and the bitterness of the greens went really well with the sweetness of the shrimp. My friend loved it, my husband loved it, and I loved it. I'll totally be making that one again. 

Tracy


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 12, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> oh my GOD! I made this soup! It's awesome, and my cohorts at work loooooooooved it. Naturally I made some changes:
> 
> 
> triple the amount of fresh garlic
> ...



Miss Vickie,
Did you use sweet potatoes? or yams? I have a bunch of yams...do you think they would work?


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 12, 2010)

Nevermind that question...I just looked online about the difference and discovered that what I have are actually sweet potatoes, so it's all good!


----------

